# Favorite BBQ place in the general Houston area?



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

Hungry for some BBQ today.
Don't have time to drive over to Lockhart or Taylor.

What is your FAVORITE BBQ place around Houston/Galveston?


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

Rudy's


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Carl's. But they aren't Central Texas style like you're inferring that you like.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Rudys


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Is Rosenberg too far? Schulze's has the best bbq close to Houston -- so far, we haven't found bbq in Houston that we love. Don't see the attraction to Rudy's, its okay. We went once but aren't anxious to go back. J.C.'s in Churchill has the best bbq sausage around but they are only open half a day, two days a week - and today's not one of them.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Pizzatola's is really good.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Original Goode Co. is decent. I noticed someone mentioned Carl's. If that's the one by Cy Fair HS I would disagree but it's just my opinion.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Killens


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Killens, Gatlins, Swinging Door


----------



## Whiplash21 (Jun 11, 2013)

spirit said:


> Is Rosenberg too far? Schulze's has the best bbq close to Houston -- so far, we haven't found bbq in Houston that we love. Don't see the attraction to Rudy's, its okay. We went once but aren't anxious to go back. J.C.'s in Churchill has the best bbq sausage around but they are only open half a day, two days a week - and today's not one of them.


Me thinks you should try Killen's in Pearland, if you can get in.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I have heard good things about Gatlins, but the one time I went there it was packed and there was no place to even park.


----------



## Chuckybrown (Jan 20, 2012)

There's a place on Airport Blvd across from Hobby Airport called Central Texas Barbecue. It's behind the Jack In The Box. 

A true gem hidden away in an old strip center. Amazing barbecue. 

Get the two meat plate: moist brisket, and jalapeno link sausage.

To.Die.For.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

poppadawg said:


> I have heard good things about Gatlins, but the one time I went there it was packed and there was no place to even park.


 Where is Gatlins?


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Billphish said:


> Where is Gatlins?


W. 19th. In the Heights.

Gatlin's is good. The main problem with Gatlin's is that you have to wait 30-40 minutes to get your food after you order it. I don't understand how it can take that long with BBQ, but it does.

I highly recommend Killen's BBQ to the OP. Best BBQ in the greater Houston area, without a doubt.


----------



## hammster (Apr 12, 2012)

Luling's on Richmond at the loop, but get there early for lunch. Best sausage. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Chuckybrown said:


> There's a place on Airport Blvd across from Hobby Airport called Central Texas Barbecue. It's behind the Jack In The Box.
> 
> A true gem hidden away in an old strip center. Amazing barbecue.
> 
> ...


The one time I went there it was ****. I'll have to try it again.


----------



## Raider Red (Sep 15, 2009)

I'm partial to Joe's BBQ in Alvin. Love the bbq baked tater!!


----------



## TEDDYKGB (Jun 7, 2012)

A place that is under the radar that is awesome is Hickory Hollow on Heights Blvd. Have these deep fried jalapeno mashed potato balls called Hot Tots that are amazing.


----------



## banpouchi (Feb 21, 2011)

Poor Man's BBQ in Crosby is my pick.


----------



## Bonestock (Jul 17, 2009)

Nate's in Tomball. Just recently opened. I've been hitting it at least once a week. Ask about the Fatty sandwich.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Gatlin's is overrated.


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

manintheboat said:


> Killens, Gatlins, Swinging Door


and add 'Corkscrew' up in spring.
http://www.corkscrewbbq.com/


----------



## Runway (Feb 6, 2005)

BBQ Inn on Crosstimbers, especially if you like 70 year old hotties for waitresses! :dance:


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

I like Andys Hawg wild in Pasadena


----------



## maco (Jan 13, 2008)

:bounce:if your up lake Livingston way,miss jeans in Onalaska is pretty good,luv their homemade onion rings.


----------



## Capt. Blood (Apr 1, 2010)

In Galveston on Broadway...Leon's BBQ


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

Runway said:


> BBQ Inn on Crosstimbers, especially if you like 70 year old hotties for waitresses! :dance:


Never tried their BBQ, we always go for the fried shrimp or chicken fried steak. I hear the fried chicken is good too but takes a while.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Killens's BBQ in Pearland


----------



## jerkyourcroaker (Aug 21, 2011)

1. Burns BBQ in Acres Homes - 8307 1/2 DePriest Street

Since Mr. Roy died, Burns is run by his daughters. They remodeled the counter at the original location. Still no place to sit inside. IMHO, the best BBQ in Houston. It's not Central Texas Q, more in the East Texas tradition.

2. BBQ Inn -116 West Cross Timbers (at Yale)

Also has the best fried shrimp and fried chicken in Houston. An icon.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Swingin Door's pecan smoked ribs are hard to beat! The chicken is great and the brisket is always very good. No sauce needed place. I also like Vincek's in East Bernard... neither of these places is open on Monday's though.


----------



## gbollom15 (Oct 25, 2013)

Pete's Fine Meats on Richmond/Chimney Rock. Awesome brisket with red potato salad and ranch style beans


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

jerkyourcroaker said:


> 1. Burns BBQ in Acres Homes - 8307 1/2 DePriest Street
> 
> Since Mr. Roy died, Burns is run by his daughters. They remodeled the counter at the original location. Still no place to sit inside. IMHO, the best BBQ in Houston. It's not Central Texas Q, more in the East Texas tradition.
> 
> ...


i almost forgot about burns, that is the best, deep in the hood, and worth the drive. real home style q


----------



## Moonpie (Jun 20, 2004)

Capt. Blood said:


> In Galveston on Broadway...Leon's BBQ


This is where we went today.

Brisket and sausage was pretty darn good! 
Huge plate of food too. Couldn't eat it all. We finish for supper. LoL


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

I went to Burns a few years back. It is an adventure deep into the hood. It was before the remodel, cuz it was dump. Great BBQ tho. Highly recommend. Need to try out BBQ Inn.


----------



## CrabBait (May 28, 2005)

If you're near 610/290 off of 18th street, Demeris BBQ is pretty good too. Long time establishment in the area. (since 1964)

Oh and there's one on Shepherd near River Oaks. I haven't been to this one.

CB


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

jerkyourcroaker said:


> 1. Burns BBQ in Acres Homes - 8307 1/2 DePriest Street
> 
> Since Mr. Roy died, Burns is run by his daughters. They remodeled the counter at the original location. Still no place to sit inside. IMHO, the best BBQ in Houston. It's not Central Texas Q, more in the East Texas tradition.


What's the difference, if any, between the Burns on DePriest and the one on N. Shepherd?


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

Pete's Fine Meats is good but I think Houston's BBQ on Eldridge is the best.

Personally, I struggle to pay $18-$20 for a BBQ lunch, but that is what it cost for good Q in Houston so I pay it.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Hickory Barn on Wilcrest and West Belfort is pretty good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tmackcj5 (Sep 1, 2012)

Tin Roof BBQ in Atascocita is pretty dang good and the prices aren't too bad. They typically have live music on friday/saturdays.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Mt Zion (Sisters BBQ) here in Huntsville. Only open a couple days a week and IMO not as good as it once was but still good stuff. Lots of atomosphere (smoke) and good food.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

HydraSports said:


> Mt Zion (Sisters BBQ) here in Huntsville. Only open a couple days a week and IMO not as good as it once was but still good stuff. Lots of atomosphere (smoke) and good food.


I was working in Huntsville about 10 years ago and looking for a place to eat lunch. Someone told us about this place and gave us directions. We roll up to this church with an old black man outside running the smoker. We were leery, but that was some **** good BBQ.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

Sure miss ol Otto's.....a few more....

http://www.10best.com/destinations/texas/houston/restaurants/barbecue/


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

makoclay said:


> Pete's Fine Meats is good but I think Houston's BBQ on Eldridge is the best.
> 
> Personally, I struggle to pay $18-$20 for a BBQ lunch, but that is what it cost for good Q in Houston so I pay it.


Houston's? Couple times I was there I have not been impressed at all.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

I have had Q that is great one time and not so the next at many places. Must be who is running the pit or how busy they are?


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

irbjd said:


> What's the difference, if any, between the Burns on DePriest and the one on N. Shepherd?


'bout 3/4 of a mile.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Bonestock said:


> Nate's in Tomball. Just recently opened. I've been hitting it at least once a week. Ask about the Fatty sandwich.


Wasn't impressed at all.


----------



## gregtx (Apr 5, 2010)

I fancy myself as a real BBQ expert  I've tried dang near all the places suggested. If you are in the Woodlands area, I strongly suggest Corkscrew BBQ. Get there early because the line is usually long and they sale out almost every day. Trust me.


----------



## misbhavn (Nov 19, 2010)

gregtx said:


> I fancy myself as a real BBQ expert  I've tried dang near all the places suggested. If you are in the Woodlands area, I strongly suggest Corkscrew BBQ. Get there early because the line is usually long and they sale out almost every day. Trust me.


Is this the outfit that serves out of the truck? If so, I have heard its good.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Gatlin's is pretty good and the people there are as nice as can be, but I can't wait 45 minutes after placing my order. 

Killens is my favorite in the area. John Mueller Meat Co. in Austin is my favorite on the planet.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Killens...period


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Mr. Breeze said:


> Sure miss ol Otto's.....a few more....
> 
> http://www.10best.com/destinations/texas/houston/restaurants/barbecue/


There is an Otto's in the Fountains in Stafford, TX off the Southwest Freeway.


----------



## stdreb27 (Aug 15, 2011)

TEDDYKGB said:


> A place that is under the radar that is awesome is Hickory Hollow on Heights Blvd. Have these deep fried jalapeno mashed potato balls called Hot Tots that are amazing.


I really enjoyed eating there. But their BBQ was average at best. What I loved was the live band they had playing all the ooolld country music. And the country folk there listening.

I dunno where they came from, because it's in the middle down town, but they were there.

I personally like good co, harris county bbq is ok, but their breakfast is much better.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

fishingcacher said:


> There is an Otto's in the Fountains in Stafford, TX off the Southwest Freeway.
> 
> Old Otto's, that was on Memorial going into downtown. Had some great burgers also.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mr. Breeze said:


> fishingcacher said:
> 
> 
> > There is an Otto's in the Fountains in Stafford, TX off the Southwest Freeway.
> ...


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

spirit said:


> Is Rosenberg too far? Schulze's has the best bbq close to Houston -- so far, we haven't found bbq in Houston that we love. Don't see the attraction to Rudy's, its okay. We went once but aren't anxious to go back. J.C.'s in Churchill has the best bbq sausage around but they are only open half a day, two days a week - and today's not one of them.


x2 on Schultz


----------



## brotherDave (Dec 17, 2004)

bigpun91 said:


> I like Andys Hawg wild in Pasadena


I'll second Andy's it is a little hard to find for the "not from around here folks"

It is off of spencer Hwy on Dedman st. in the golden acres neighborhood.

The pulled pork Tennessee style is purdy good


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

brotherDave said:


> I'll second Andy's it is a little hard to find for the "not from around here folks"
> 
> It is off of spencer Hwy on Dedman st. in the golden acres neighborhood.
> 
> The pulled pork Tennessee style is purdy good


i like their armadillo eggs ,they are pretty good too


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

I'm glad nobody said goode co., for the life of me I can't figure out the inner-loop's obsession with them.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

fishingcacher said:


> There is an Otto's in the Fountains in Stafford, TX off the Southwest Freeway.


They usually have a muscle car show on Saturdays if the weather is nice


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

X3 on Schultz's in Rosenburg, best ribs in the area! Pizzatolas very close!
Also like the Hickory Barn reasonably priced!


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

X4 on schulzes in rosenberg

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

if you like heavy smoke, try bakers ribs on Voss. Near my job and its pretty good.


----------



## jerkyourcroaker (Aug 21, 2011)

irbjd said:


> What's the difference, if any, between the Burns on DePriest and the one on N. Shepherd?


As I understand it, when Mr Rou died the City made them shut down the original location. They we're the last in town using open pits to BBQ. They opened up on Shepherd. They remodeled the original place and I think it is now the only one open.

They take bulk orders for holidays, July 4, etc. You ought to see the line when it's time to pick up. Quite a show.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Austin's BBQ in Eagle lake..


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> Austin's BBQ in Eagle lake..


This. Pork sandwich. Ummmmmm.

Corkscrew is the bomb also in Spring. But don't tell nobody. All ready too crowded.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I went to SHSU from 82-86. The church doubled as the BBQ joint and was only open Thur-Sat. You could go on a Thur or Friday and see most of your professors.


jtupper said:


> I was working in Huntsville about 10 years ago and looking for a place to eat lunch. Someone told us about this place and gave us directions. We roll up to this church with an old black man outside running the smoker. We were leery, but that was some **** good BBQ.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I never go through Eagle Lake without stopping here to get a sliced beef sandwhich


TatterTot said:


> This. Pork sandwich. Ummmmmm.
> 
> Corkscrew is the bomb also in Spring. But don't tell nobody. All ready too crowded.


----------



## smokey4 (Feb 3, 2007)

*BBQ*

The Original Burns BBQ is the best - I have been eating there for twenty years - frequently the only white person there.
You will not find this place by accident - drive down Victory and turn North
when you get to the traffic light at DePriest - drive two or four miles North
on DePriest.....
Now ran by Crawford - one of Roy's sons. He gave me a tour of his place.
I asked why sometimes his ribs are better than other times - he said the
meat quality he buys varies and he has to cook what he gets.
When it is one of the good times, their ribs are the best. Be sure to get it with sauce on the side - frequently the sauce is not necessary.

I asked what temperature he cook at. He does not go by temperature - he puts a hand on the lid of pit - must be able to keep his hand there - cooks over twelve hours.

The place on Antoine is ran by another son of Roy's. The place on Shepherd is ran by Roy's daughter. These two places are just imitations of 
"the Original Burns BBQ" on DePriest.

Try it - you will like it.......


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Category5 said:


> Killens...period


This....having my leftovers from yesterday for lunch today.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Bozo said:


> I'm glad nobody said goode co., for the life of me I can't figure out the inner-loop's obsession with them.


It used to be good about 10-15 years ago. Has gone way downhill.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Moonpie said:


> Hungry for some BBQ today.
> Don't have time to drive over to Lockhart or Taylor.
> 
> What is your FAVORITE BBQ place around Houston/Galveston?


Red river in league city,,beats the neck out of Rudy,s .....


----------



## revag12 (Jul 5, 2005)

Austin's in Eagle Lake has my favorite for a sliced beef sandwich. Virgie's (on Gessner near Tanner) has very good sausage. The ribs are supposed to be really good as well but I haven't tried them.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

Swinging Door...hands done...bar none... I miss living just down the road from that place.


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

I have never understood why anyone would eat at Goode Company BBQ!
I there a dew years ago and it was two trips in one......the first and THE LAST!


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

I am a Q snob. If it sucks, it sucks. To be rated good by me it has to be really, really, really good. I love to make some Q at the house, so it has to be good for me to pay what they want for it at a restaurant. I have tried most around Houston except Gatlins, Killen's, Swinging Door, or a few mentioned in the hood. Of the rest, this is the best.

http://thebriskethouse.com/

5775 Woodway - Houston,TX 77057
(At the corner of Woodway & Augusta)


----------



## Kirk (Aug 6, 2004)

*Lyndon's*

on Hollister near HWY 290 if you like pulled pork sammiches


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*BBQ*

I have eaten at many of the places mentioned plus bbq in Luling,Lockhart,Austin,Llano etc.Some of the best I have run across are small, beside the road,sit on your tailgate,finger licking good.One of the best I found four years ago is in Arcola.Beside the road,take out.Mike smokes his brisket with a huge smoker for 20+ hours.I pick up a couple of pounds of brisket every pay day.I ate some at Gatlins a month ago,Mike's is much better.His ribs are also very good.


----------



## chaco (Dec 24, 2010)

I work about three minutes from Houston's BBQ on Eldridge - but I drive past it to get to the Rudy's on I-10 in Katy. Been eating bbq in Texas for 50 years, and I cannot come up with any reason not to go to Rudy's. I just really like Rudy's.

Yeah, of course it's fun to go on excursions to many places, and I bet I would enjoy making the comparisons at any of the ones getting mentions here. I hope I get to all of 'em!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

ksk said:


> I have eaten at many of the places mentioned plus bbq in Luling,Lockhart,Austin,Llano etc.Some of the best I have run across are small, beside the road,sit on your tailgate,finger licking good.One of the best I found four years ago is in Arcola.Beside the road,take out.Mike smokes his brisket with a huge smoker for 20+ hours.I pick up a couple of pounds of brisket every pay day.I ate some at Gatlins a month ago,Mike's is much better.His ribs are also very good.


I went there when he first opened a few years ago and thought it was just OK. Couldn't get over how he cut the brisket into little chunks and used Sweet Baby Ray's straight out of the squeeze bottle. I need to stop by there and try it again soon. I have to pass right by it every couple of weeks headed to the feed store.


----------



## ksk (Aug 9, 2008)

*BBQ*



Haute Pursuit said:


> I went there when he first opened a few years ago and thought it was just OK. Couldn't get over how he cut the brisket into little chunks and used Sweet Baby Ray's straight out of the squeeze bottle. I need to stop by there and try it again soon. I have to pass right by it every couple of weeks headed to the feed store.


HP you are right about the sauce and how he cuts the brisket up.When I call in my order,I do not get his sauce[your right about the sauce ] and ask him to make longer cuts.His sides[has very few] are store bought.Do not care for his sausage either.But his brisket,that's why I keep going back.


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

I remember when Austin's in Eagle Lake was in an old gas station


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

ksk said:


> HP you are right about the sauce and how he cuts the brisket up.When I call in my order,I do not get his sauce[your right about the sauce ] and ask him to make longer cuts.His sides[has very few] are store bought.Do not care for his sausage either.But his brisket,that's why I keep going back.


Thanks, I'll try it again the next time I head for the feed store. My neighbor swears by the place.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

PHINS said:


> Hickory Barn on Wilcrest and West Belfort is pretty good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love Hickory Barn!!!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

grman said:


> I remember when Austin's in Eagle Lake was in an old gas station
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It still is.. Just different gas now...


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

dwilliams35 said:


> Austin's BBQ in Eagle lake..


yep

Bellville meat mkt. bbq good too, when they have it.


----------



## Texdiesel (Jan 7, 2013)

I know you posted it a while back and you said Houston/galveston I take it you wanted something on the south side of Houston. down in la marque on i45 north bound side is Texas pit stop BBQ.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

In Richmond it's Swinging Door,in Houston it's Kozy BBQ on Lockwood Dr and my all time favorite is Mustang Creek BBQ ON 59 south.


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*BBQ*

Straight Off the Road in Crosby is as good as it gets. Family owned, used to be out of a trailer in the Ace Hardware parking lot. Now they have a permanent place just north of Crosby on FM 2100. Doesn't matter what you want, they are good. Check it out, can't go wrong. You can thank me later.


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*BBQ*

I should add that they have won many cook off events. You'll see the trophies if you try them.


----------



## randeg (Dec 29, 2005)

*BBQ*

By FAR the best ranch salad dressing I have ever had. Just sayin.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Midway BBQ in Katy is pretty good. I liked it in the old location better.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

For the Rudy's fans, there is a sign that just went up on the corner of 59 & Grandparkway that says "Rudy's coming soon.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Fishdaze said:


> For the Rudy's fans, there is a sign that just went up on the corner of 59 & Grandparkway that says "Rudy's coming soon.


Great! right by my house...they have good cream corn.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

July Johnson said:


> Great! right by my house...they have good cream corn.


Yep, Rudys is one place that everyone in my family can agree on when it's time to choose a restaurant.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

July Johnson said:


> In Richmond it's Swinging Door,in Houston it's Kozy BBQ on Lockwood Dr and my all time favorite is Mustang Creek BBQ ON 59 south.


I can't take you seriously if you say Mustang Creek is the best all time. I have thrown food out the window I got from there. Had them cater an event and that was terrible as well.


----------



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

Killens, case closed. I ate there yesterday it's in a class all it's own.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

brotherDave said:


> I'll second Andy's it is a little hard to find for the "not from around here folks"
> 
> It is off of spencer Hwy on Dedman st. in the golden acres neighborhood.
> 
> The pulled pork Tennessee style is purdy good


X3 for Andys. I have been eating his bbq for 8 years. He used to sell it out of his house next door to his restraunt. He is a very nice guy, he comes out and talks to the customers from time to time, very very good in my book!


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

TatterTot said:


> This. Pork sandwich. Ummmmmm.
> 
> Corkscrew is the bomb also in Spring. But don't tell nobody. All ready too crowded.


I went to corksrews and waited the long wait. When I got my brisket sandwich, the meat was not all that its pumped up to be. The brisket meat was fatty but dry and My meat was from the point not the flat. Not work the wait in my opinion but it does feel good supporting a local business thats not a big name restraunt.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Deany45 said:


> I can't take you seriously if you say Mustang Creek is the best all time. I have thrown food out the window I got from there. Had them cater an event and that was terrible as well.


Wow really?!! man i love that place and never had anything bad from there,but i don't go often so it may be that i just hit it at the right time.It's just like the Blessing hotel food......tons of people love it and say it's great,but i was working in Blessing,Markham and El Maton in Nov and Dec and went to the Blessing Hotel a few times and it was horrible.....love the cool old historic building,but man the food was not good.BBQ jurnts sometimes cook the food and then re-heat it for the next few days and thats went is sucks.


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Has anyone gone to the New Zion (or something like that) bbq? it's part of a Baptist church i think....somewhere out side of Houston maybe Navasota or Longview.....? i saw it on TV and hear about it just never been there.They say it's heaven for BBQ.

I just Googled it,it's in Huntsville.


----------



## smokey4 (Feb 3, 2007)

*new zion missionary baptist church BBQ*

used to eat there every time I called on a customer in Huntsville - thought it was great.

Now that I am a pork rib connousior, I decided to check it out once again.

Went there with my wife and another couple - noticed there was a new
electric oven outside the front door under a roof. The ribs were below average - for sure not worth the trip.....

Smokey


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

smokey4 said:


> used to eat there every time I called on a customer in Huntsville - thought it was great.
> 
> Now that I am a pork rib connousior, I decided to check it out once again.
> 
> ...


Oh bummer........


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

July Johnson said:


> Wow really?!! man i love that place and never had anything bad from there,but i don't go often so it may be that i just hit it at the right time.It's just like the Blessing hotel food......tons of people love it and say it's great,but i was working in Blessing,Markham and El Maton in Nov and Dec and went to the Blessing Hotel a few times and it was horrible.....love the cool old historic building,but man the food was not good.BBQ jurnts sometimes cook the food and then re-heat it for the next few days and thats went is sucks.


I did really like it back when it was still in the little shack on the side of the road. Two terrible experiences in the last few years and haven't given it another chance. Maybe I'll have to stop back in sometime.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

July Johnson said:


> Has anyone gone to the New Zion (or something like that) bbq? it's part of a Baptist church i think....somewhere out side of Houston maybe Navasota or Longview.....? i saw it on TV and hear about it just never been there.They say it's heaven for BBQ.
> 
> I just Googled it,it's in Huntsville.


I use to eat there all the time back in school when it was in the old house next to the church. The place was only open about 3-4 days a week. It was great back then!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Fishdaze said:


> I use to eat there all the time back in school when it was in the old house next to the church. The place was only open about 3-4 days a week. It was great back then!


Same here. The guy used to have the pit up by the road. If the pit was smoking, they were open that day. Great food and the little old lady's that ran it were priceless!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Same here. The guy used to have the pit up by the road. If the pit was smoking, they were open that day. Great food and the little old lady's that ran it were priceless!


Yep, and there was no way you were getting out of there without smelling like that pit. You walked into order your food, and it was kind of like walking into your grandmothers kitchen.

I understand that they now have out in a regular building across the street, and it's run like a full time restaurant.


----------



## Tigerfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Head on down to Pearland to Killans BBQ, you'll be glad you did


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

Tigerfan said:


> Head on down to Pearland to Killans BBQ, you'll be glad you did
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I remember a Killans steak house and buffet on 35 next to the RR tracks back in 2002 or so.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

Killens in Pearland. Probably best in the State. Definitely top 2 or 3!


----------



## fishanywhere (May 21, 2004)

Snus said:


> I have never understood why anyone would eat at Goode Company BBQ!
> I there a dew years ago and it was two trips in one......the first and THE LAST!


IMO the goode co chicken is very hard to beat. Always juicy and smoky. So many places have dry chicken. They also have BBQ duck and it's amazing. Finally a spicy pork sandwich on jalapeÃ±o cheese bread is hard to beat. It's not pulled pork but is more of a brisket consistency. I go to the Kirby location or I-10 near voss. If you haven't tried the above I wouldn't write it off. I agree their brisket is meh and their ribs while not bad, are average.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Billphish said:


> Never tried their BBQ, we always go for the fried shrimp or chicken fried steak. I hear the fried chicken is good too but takes a while.


i was going to post the same thing. Always get CFS, CFC, or shrimp. Their salads are good too, come out crisp and ice cold, i like that. And simple too, not a bunch of BS on there. Never actually had the BBQ

And to the post above me, i agree, i like goode co BBQ, it's very good, and levi et al are great people. two meat plate smoked turkey breast and jalepeno pork sausage is the way to go.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

fishanywhere said:


> IMO the goode co chicken is very hard to beat. Always juicy and smoky. So many places have dry chicken. They also have BBQ duck and it's amazing. Finally a spicy pork sandwich on jalapeÃ±o cheese bread is hard to beat. It's not pulled pork but is more of a brisket consistency. I go to the Kirby location or I-10 near voss. If you haven't tried the above I wouldn't write it off. I agree their brisket is meh and their ribs while not bad, are average.


X2 on the duck. Very tasty


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Brown Sugar BBQ off Kingspoint by Almeda mall, has anybody ever eaten there and is it any good? I am in that area 2 or 3 times around lunch and it is always packed, seems to be a big hit with HPD too. I have never tried it and never heard it mentioned, just wondering how it is. rs


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Fishdaze said:


> For the Rudy's fans, there is a sign that just went up on the corner of 59 & Grandparkway that says "Rudy's coming soon.


The new Rudy's is scheduled to be opening on December 11.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

rudy's


----------



## pick44 (Mar 20, 2009)

Carl's Off 290 W.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

My BBQ Pit.


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

Austin's in Eagle Lake. It's consistent.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Shultz's BBq in Rosenburg is very good, their ribs are as good as they get!
IMO


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't know if it's been said, BUT, in Houston... Burn's Original BBQ.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

Shady Walls said:


> Austin's in Eagle Lake. It's consistent.


Never disappointed. .. good stuff! !


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Corkscrew BBQ here in Spring/The Woodlands. Has ruined me for anyone else's Q.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Just read where Gatlin is opening a BBQ joint across from Minute Maid Park

http://blog.chron.com/foodchronicle...artner-in-downtown-barbecue-joint/#28661101=0


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Nothing beats Killens BBQ on Hwy. 518 in Pearland.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

A bud and I just ate at Gatlins and Killens. It was a toss up. Both were excellent. And the lines were not bad at either. Maybe we were just lucky. Corkscrew is next.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

ksk said:


> I have eaten at many of the places mentioned plus bbq in Luling,Lockhart,Austin,Llano etc.Some of the best I have run across are small, beside the road,sit on your tailgate,finger licking good.One of the best I found four years ago is in Arcola.Beside the road,take out.Mike smokes his brisket with a huge smoker for 20+ hours.I pick up a couple of pounds of brisket every pay day.I ate some at Gatlins a month ago,Mike's is much better.His ribs are also very good.


saw this post the other day while searching bbq, i stopped by yesterday and mentioned your post, nice guy and great bbq, potato salad too http://www.yelp.com/biz/tlc-tender-loving-care-bbq-arcola


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Just had Triple J's last week.. The quality and quantity blows most list in the Houston area away. You could feed a Family of 6 on some of their single plates..

view the slide show...

http://triplejsmokehouse.com/best-texas-bbq-menu/

Triple Jâ€™s Smokehouse
6715 Homestead Road
Houston, Texas 77028
Restaurant â€" (713) 635-6381 / Catering â€" (713) 635-6384
Hours â€" Tues â€" Thurs 11am â€" 7:30pm | Fri â€" Sat 11am â€" 9pm | Closed Sun & Mon


----------



## Mako2 (May 10, 2007)

*Best BBQ around Houston*

I can't believe not one person chimed in on T-Bone Toms in Kemah or
Red River BBQ in League City. You don't know what your missin!!!!!

Mako2


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

I've been to quite a few of the places suggested.....I like Rudy's, I hate Goode Co., Schultz's is pretty darn good, MY favorite is McKenzie's in Conroe. Brown Sugars down off Almeda Genoea used to have killer BBQ (haven't been down that way in probably 20+ years)


----------



## Robert.Parson (Sep 7, 2004)

Larry's BBQ on 290 near Fairbanks N Houston...
Best BBQ buffet in town...
Grilled shrimp on Fridays and Saturdays


----------



## emed (Mar 16, 2015)

I live in Richmond right down the street from Swinging Door, its good and so is Schulze's, but I think Galvanz on 90 in Richmond is the best around here.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

emed said:


> I live in Richmond right down the street from Swinging Door, its good and so is Schulze's, but I think Galvanz on 90 in Richmond is the best around here.


Galvan's is good. Swinging Door is better during the weekdays to me. If they have a party or big catering job on the weekends, the quality is not as good. When they are "on", it is great.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Corkscrew in Old Town Spring. Best stuff going up here on the north side.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

Chuckybrown said:


> There's a place on Airport Blvd across from Hobby Airport called Central Texas Barbecue. It's behind the Jack In The Box.
> 
> A true gem hidden away in an old strip center. Amazing barbecue.
> 
> ...


Used to go there all the time for lunch. One of those not many people are aware of but been around a while. Actually forgot about it .

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meathead01 (Sep 27, 2015)

Best bbq is a little place in Cypress: http://www.brooksplacebbq.com


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Meathead01 said:


> Best bbq is a little place in Cypress: http://www.brooksplacebbq.com


We ate some BBQ from Brooks Place a couple of weeks ago. It was really good but kind of pricey.


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> We ate some BBQ from Brooks Place a couple of weeks ago. It was really good but kind of pricey.


Seriously, I've been to Killen's, Corkscrew and others. Brook's Place is by far my favorite. Specifically for brisket and sausage. I seriously loose conscientiousness for a few minutes after eating the brisket. It that good.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

beerdruid said:


> Seriously, I've been to Killen's, Corkscrew and others. Brook's Place is by far my favorite. Specifically for brisket and sausage. I seriously loose conscientiousness for a few minutes after eating the brisket. It that good.


Seriously?


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Seriously?


Yes, Seriously... lol


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

It' been a while but when I lived in Katy, there was a giant magnet that pulled me to Fulshear for some of that great Dozier's Brisket and everything else they had. If I ever thought of it, I was like in a trance-like state and became a Fulshear bound zombie. 
Anyone been out there lately?

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

beerdruid said:


> Seriously, I've been to Killen's, Corkscrew and others. Brook's Place is by far my favorite. Specifically for brisket and sausage. I seriously loose conscientiousness for a few minutes after eating the brisket. It that good.


The brisket was top-notch... especially since it is close to the house! LOL


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

Hickory Pit on South Rice at bissonett is worth mentioning. Good brisket but great sauce. My family favorite... Brisket po boy basket. Pico on the po boy and sauce on the fries. Greek family recipe that is vinegar based.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

No Name BBQ on 225 is ok


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

stopped by rays rib shack on ost in houston yesterday, little place next to a shell station, pretty darn good!

http://www.yelp.com/biz/rays-real-pit-bbq-shack-houston-2


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Thought this was a Houston Area post.. Thats as big as some states...lol 

I put the shout out for the award winning Corkscrew BBQ . Looking forward to their new place in Old Town Spring.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Cowboy1uhB said:


> Hickory Pit on South Rice at bissonett is worth mentioning. *Good brisket but great sauce*. My family favorite... Brisket po boy basket. Pico on the po boy and sauce on the fries. Greek family recipe that is vinegar based.


 sad3sm


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> Thought this was a Houston Area post.. Thats as big as some states...lol
> 
> I put the shout out for the award winning Corkscrew BBQ . Looking forward to their new place in Old Town Spring.


maps of houston area, wait, they all include houston, lmao
http://images.search.yahoo.com/yhs/...=yhs-mozilla-001&hspart=mozilla&hsimp=yhs-001

it is houston area to me,i live on galvatraz, lol

btw, next week im a gonna try burns http://www.yelp.com/biz/burns-original-bbq-houston


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Think I'll go try Killens today, I hear good thing about them.


----------



## Frontier21 (Apr 30, 2014)

I really wanted to like Brooks place since the guy just quit his job and opened up a bbq trailer. I wanted to give business to a small business owner but I've had it 4 times and won't be going back. First time was average at best, second time was good, third time was also average and the last time was horrendous. I go out of my way to try every small bbq place around but unfortunately Rudy's is consistently better than all. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

*BBQ*

I agree Demeris BBQ Best Brisket sandwich's and fries around.



CrabBait said:


> If you're near 610/290 off of 18th street, Demeris BBQ is pretty good too. Long time establishment in the area. (since 1964)
> 
> Oh and there's one on Shepherd near River Oaks. I haven't been to this one.
> 
> CB


----------



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

*Goode*

I agree. Overpriced and undersized servings.



Bozo said:


> I'm glad nobody said goode co., for the life of me I can't figure out the inner-loop's obsession with them.


----------



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

*BBQ Ribs*

QAnd I agree here too. Burn's has awesome Ribs



smokey4 said:


> The Original Burns BBQ is the best - I have been eating there for twenty years - frequently the only white person there.
> You will not find this place by accident - drive down Victory and turn North
> when you get to the traffic light at DePriest - drive two or four miles North
> on DePriest.....
> ...


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Tmackcj5 said:


> Tin Roof BBQ in Atascocita is pretty dang good and the prices aren't too bad. They typically have live music on friday/saturdays.


and much better than spring creek for sure! :bounce:


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

Pappa Charlie's BBQ - 2012 Rusk or on the weekends at Jackson's Watering Hole on Richmond just west of Montrose.


----------



## The1ThatGotAway (Jun 24, 2009)

Just had lunch at Killens... Man was that some awesome BBQ, I mean out of this world BBQ.

Wheewww I'm stuffed.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

Killens, Gatlin's, Roeggels in that order.


----------

